# Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

hat jemand die Torsa schon mal gefischt?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir so ein Teil zuzulegen, von daher waeren Erfahrungsberichte interessant.

Auch bezgl der Praktikabilitaet und des tatsaechlichen Nutzens der Veraenderbarkeit der Bremseinstellungen (8 unterschiedliche Modi) waere ich an Infos interessiert.

Ansonsten scheint das Teil ziemlich laessig zu sein - kann garnicht drauf warten, die mal zu testen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Jetblack (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Moin Ansgar - ich glaub kaum, daß hier schon einer dieses Teil im Einsatz hat .... aber: 
Hier sind sie meist die Ersten, die irgend was zu Neuerscheinungen zu sagen haben: http://www.allcoastsportfishing.com/forum/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=313

Ich denke, da war auch schon die Torsa im Gespräch

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

moin ansgar #h

da hat nick wohl recht, da die torsa ja noch eierschalen hinter´m kurbelknauf hat  aber gugge mal hier unter "Revolutionäre Rolle von Shimano: Die TORSA Bremssystem von 6- 50 lb. mit Schnellewechsel"... vielleicht kannst du ja damit was anfangen #h


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Moin,

aber, aber Maenners ... Der fruehe Vogel faengt den Wurm )

Da muss man bei der Torsa doch gleich als erster mit dabei sein? )

Zumal ich jetzt ja endlich wieder in Oz bin und man hier das Teil auch original mal in die Hand nehmen kann ... (nur testfischen lassen die einen natuerlich nicht, der Spass ist denen wohl zu teuer ... (

Nick, danke fuer den Link - was ist denn das fuer ein Forum? Irgendeinen Fokus (regional (ausser US), Fischarten, Techniken)??

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Moin Ansgar!

Ich hatte sie sogar schon in den Händen, hehehehe! :m

Jan vom BGFC hat sie schon seit einem Monat. Er ist gerade unten in Kroatien. Werde ihn mal nach Rückkehr befragen, ob er sie dort oder in Mexiko schon im Einsatz hatte.

Auf alle Fälle macht sie einen klasse Eindruck von der Verarbeitung her - sexy Rolle! #6

Gruß, einmal ummen Globus

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar!
> 
> Ich hatte sie sogar schon in den Händen, hehehehe! :m
> 
> ...




Na also, geht doch!

Ja, denn frag ihn mal. Mich interessiert wie gesagt, ob das was bringt mit den 8 Modi - und ansonsten besonders das Wurfverhalten! Wirft er denn damit ueberhaupt oder nutzt er die nur zum "tote Sardinen vom Boot wegdriften lassen"?

So, Freitag abend, schoen ein Bierchen und Cricket gucken... )
(Die Aussies spielen die World 11 - ist ein nettes Spielchen)

All the best, Gruesse nach Berlin
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Oooooh, mea culpa Ansgar....#t #q 

Hab ich meine Aussage von Jan´s Rolle eben doch auf die Shimano TYRNOS 20 bezogen!!! #d  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58774

Die TORSA hatte ich letzten Monat bei Marc und Holger im Angelcenter Potsdam in den Händen - kam mir eben, als Du von den verschiedenen Modi sprachst. Das ist diese HiTech Rolle mit dem eingebauten Chip, gell?

Weiß nicht, ob Marc die schon zum Jerken eingesetzt hat, aber ich werde mal nachhaken. 

Nix für ungut - Du weißt, das Alter...Aber was lassen die sich auch immer für neue Produktnamen einfallen... :g 

Schusseligen Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Moin,

jetzt bist Du total konfus, mein Bester. Die mit dem Chip ist doch die Calcutta TE, die angeblich das Wurfverhalten revolutionieren soll...

Die ist doch hoechstens was zum Squid jiggen oder Koederfische fangen, wenn man mal ehrlich ist... ) 

So ein fieser Kingie brennt die in einer Flucht in die ewigen Jagdgruende...

Ich meine die TORSA, die ist fuer richtige Fische gebaut...
Will die zum casten am Beach nehmen...

Also, jetzt mal ein paar Konzentrationsuebungen und denn laeuft das auch wieder )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hier nochmal ein Pic von der Rolle damit wir uns auch richtig verstehen...


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

huhu karsten #h

ne torsa hat holger & marc bestümmt nich im laden... denke auch, du meinst die CE oder die neuen b-modelle der calcutta? #h


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

hallo ansgar #h

tackletour hat zu den neuesten shimanomodellen auch immer sehr interessante previews... gugge mal #h


----------



## Karstein (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Jupp, hab mir mal ein Bild der Torsa von www.barsch-alarm.de geholt (hoffe, das geht in Ordnung Johannes?), die ist wirklich größer als die, die ich im ACP in den Händen hatte. Warum bringen die auch so viele Neuheiten raus, ist nix für alte Männer...|uhoh:


----------



## BIG WHITE (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

@Ansgar
Moin, ich halte die Torsa für eine reine Jiggingrolle (jap.ähnlich Pilken).
Ich vermute, daß die Torsa die Trinidadreihe  ersetzen/ergänzen sollte, 
die Trinidad war/ist nur mit einer Sternbremse ausgestattet,
ferner deutet die Asymmetrie dieser Rolle, daß sie ständig in den Händen
gehalten wird, also weder zum Tolling noch zum Beachcasting gedacht ist.

Eine feine Beachcastingrolle gibts von Daiwa und zwar die Ishidai Zentoh.

Gruß  #h

Big White


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hallo Boardies nicht verzagen,Mahi-Mahi fragen!! Mein Kumpel Stefan Schuller hat die Torsa seit einigen Tagen !! Da er über exzellente Kontakte zu Shimano Verfügt ist er derzeit woll einer der ersten in Europa der die Rolle sein eigen nennen Kann .Wenn die Rolle das hält was sie verspricht ist es eine technologische Revolution,da sie keineswegs nur zum Jigging (sieheVorredner)
sondern vom Spinnfischen über Poppern bis zum Trollen ausgelegt ist.Die austauschbaren Bremsmodule sind auf die Zielfische abgestimmt und zwar vom Bassfishing bis zum Saifish,Tuna mit mehr als 40 Pfund Bremskraft !!Das heisst eine Rolle statt 4-6 im Schrank.Fang und Erfahrungsberichte gibt es nach unser Rückkehr aus Mexiko Ende November!!


                            Tight Lines       Jan|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Da er über exzellente Kontakte zu Shimano Verfügt ist er derzeit woll einer der ersten in Europa der die Rolle sein eigen nennen Kann .
> Tight Lines       Jan|wavey:




Da stellt sich eigentlich nur noch die Frage, ob es Ihn wurmen wird, dass der gute Ansgar als einer von vielen Aussies ihm da zuvor gekommen ist... ) ) )

All the best & no worries
Ich geh jetzt in Cairns Marlin fischen ... 
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

@mahi-mahi

Spinnfischen, Poppern, Trollen und was ist eigentlich mit Eisfischen???#6 

Gruß #h

Big White


----------



## Ansgar (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Moin,

habe das Ding jetzt endlich mal getestet, nachdem die Rolle so gut in der Hand lag. Ist ja echt edel...

Aber, das ist echt ein schwerer Hobel auf die Dauer, mein lieber Mann...

Mit so richtig casten ist da auch nichts...

Ist wohl der Versuch einer Allroundgeschichte, aber hauptsaechlich wuerde ich da mal an das schwere Jerken oder Grundangeln denken...

Fragt man sich natuerlich, warum soll ich mir fuer ne spezielle Angelart ne superteure Allroundrolle zulegen, wenn ich auch ne billigere spezielle Rolle kaufen kann? 
Und wenn man mehrer Angelarten betreibt kauft man sich im Endeffekt dann doch spezielle Outfits... (auch wenn die in der Summe teurer sind -aber dann ist es eben spezialisiert - sind ja auch meist nicht die Leute die 1000$ fuer ne Rolle ausgeben, die dann so knapp bei Kasse sind, das die sich das nicht leisten wollen?)
Und diese austauschbaren Module, die fliegen dann auch nur ueberall und nirgends herum... Irgendwann verliert man so ein Teil, dann war es das....

Also, ich weiss nicht - die anfaengliche Euphorie hat sich etwas gelegt. 

Klar sieht super aus und ist fein verarbeitet und hat jede Menge Power, aber ich glaube ich lass das und geb das Teil zurueck...

Also, all the best und danke fuer die Hinweise
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

...interessantes statement ansgar! könntest du, was das fischen mit der torsa im allgemeinen anbelangt, noch´n büschen weiter ausholen... wäre primstens #6


----------



## Ansgar (2. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...interessantes statement ansgar! könntest du, was das fischen mit der torsa im allgemeinen anbelangt, noch´n büschen weiter ausholen... wäre primstens #6




Moin Jirko,

was willst Du denn wissen?

Allgemein ist das ne echt schoene Rolle - laeuft super und liegt gut in der Hand. Und Power ohne Ende.
Aber nichts, was das Herz hoeher schlagen laesst. Einfach nur um das Teil zu haben ist sie einfach zu teuer...

Waere vielleicht ein anderes Statement, wenn mir da vor 14 Tagen ein Marlin drauf geknallt waere - aber selbst dann ware das nichts fuer meinen tagtaeglichen Einsatz. Und so war es ja gedacht...

Fuer den ganz verrueckten Norwegen Seelachs-Jaeger auf der Jagd nach nem Weltrekord waere es vielleicht was... 
Ist das der Grund warum Du fragst?   

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Chris26071 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hi

Torsa, Tinidad, Ocea Jigger, Tekota und Torium  sind fast (Ich betone fast) die selben.
Alle mit einer sehr schnellen Drehzahl zum Bottomfischen und Juggen.
Wenn ich nicht falsch bin, liegen die preise so um die 300 Euro!!!
Dabei sind viele Teile aus Plastic.
Wenn du eine gute starke rolle suchst, die eine hohe Drehzahl hat und 300m von 30-40lb nehmen kann, kann ich nur die Accurate Rollen empfehlen.
Sie kosten nicht viel mehr oder gleich so viel wie die Shimano Rollen und sind aus hochwärtigem alu gefräst.
Schau dir doch mall die accurate twin drag rollen an.

http://www.accuratefishing.com/


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hallo Chris so ganz kann ich dir nicht folgen bzw. muss wohl etwas richtig stellen.Weder die Shimano Trinidad noch die neue Torsa haben auch nur 1 Gramm Plastik verbaut ! Vielmehr sind diese Rollen komplett aus Aluminium und verchromten Edelstahl ! Etwas Plastik schadet meines Erachtens auch nicht denn selbst die Tiagras haben Plastikteile und sind wohl annerkanntermassen die besten Big-Game Rollen der Welt.Die Torsa Kostet ab 650 US Dollar! Acurate Rollen sind ungefähr doppelt so teuer wie Shimanos !!

                Tight Lines                Jan#h


----------



## Chris26071 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Ok, stimmt, die Shimanos haben jetzt auch nicht so viel plastic, ein paar kleine Teile. Ich kenn mich nicht aus mit den Preisen in Deutschland und Österreich, aber ich weis das in Asien die sachen billiger sind als hier.
Ich bin Aus Malaysia und hab mir dort eine Accurate twin drag 665hxm fuer weniger als 450 Euro gekauft (Neu). Mit 1 Jahr garantie. Und Die Shimano trinidad 20 costet weniger als 420 Euro.
Deshalb kauf ich mir lieber ein Accurate fuer ungefaehr 30 euro mehr und hab twin drag, gefrästes body, sau starken drag (Ich weis, mehr als 20Kg drag schafft sowieso keiner) und ein teil auf das ich mich verlassen kann. Ich sag nicht das man sich auf ein trinidad nicht verlassen kann.
Ich hab ein trinidad 2o und mus sagen, das ich mit dem drag nicht zufrieden bin (sehr schwach).


----------



## Andree Hörmann (7. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

also - ich hatte die Rolle bereits 3 Wochen im Juni in Nord-Norwegen gefischt. Im Vergleich zur Trinidad schön ne Verbesserung , bei den Punkten wo es mir drauf ankam. Wichtig war bei mir  : hohe Übersetzung/Schiebebremse und Power ohne Ende - das alles bietet mir die Torsa - habe sie in der 16N und die 20 er. Kann nix negatives über die Rolle berichten. Ist zwar für Norwegen etwas überdimensioniert aber dat macht mir nix. Feine Rolle zum stolzen Preis.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hallo Andre wie bist du bloss schon im Juni an die Torsa rangekommen ? Uns hatte man die Lieferbarkeit erst für Oktober angekündigt.So überdimensioniert für Norwegen ist die Rolle doch gar nicht es kommt doch mehr darauf an welches Bremsmodul du verwendest.

                         Tight Lines     Jan|wavey:


----------



## Andree Hörmann (8. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

ach na ja - man kennt so seine Leute 

Sind halt Muster für die AD'ler .

Gruß Andree


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Hallo Chris die Preise für die Accurate scheinen in Malaysia wirklich deutlich besser zu sein.Als Twin Drag Rolle empfehle ich dir die neue Avet TRX-Quad.Wir haben mit dieser Rolle gerade in Mexiko mit 40 Pfund Drag auf Strike gefischt und Yellowfin Tuna bis 296 Pfund und Black Marlin bis 600 !! Pfund gefangen.Es ist zwar "nur" eine 50 Lbs.Rolle aber die Drag geht bis 100 !! Pfund.Man kann auch 50 Pfund Drag aushalten aber es ist eine Tortur! Die Rolle kostet in Deutschland rund 1000 Euro 

                             Tight Lines              Jan|wavey:


----------



## melis (8. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

kennt jemand die Schnurfassungen in Meter und Millimeter?


----------



## Chris26071 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*

Danke fuer den tip.
Ich weis nicht wie ihr angelt, aber ich glaube ihr habt meistens ein game chair an board. In asien haben die meisten nur einen normalen Stuhl und kaempft meistens stand up.Es ist sehr schwer für mich mit einer 50er Rolle umzugehen.
Zu Haus hab ich ein Tiagra 50 und ohne harness ist es das Gröste horror.
Ich bin 175 groß und 60 Kilo (bin 17 und wachs noch )
In Asien wird sind aber so größen out, es werden häufiger 30er accurates, penns, schimanos,... mit 50-60lb braided linge beschpuhlt. Am anfang vom braided noch 5m. 120lb mono als schock leader und geht schon.
Aber wenn man ein Gamechair hat, ist das was anderes.

PS: Mr Mahi Mahi der Article Über fischen in Malaysia ist fertig.


----------



## Ansgar (11. November 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Shimano Torsa?*



			
				Andree Hörmann schrieb:
			
		

> also - ich hatte die Rolle bereits 3 Wochen im Juni in Nord-Norwegen gefischt. Im Vergleich zur Trinidad schön ne Verbesserung , bei den Punkten wo es mir drauf ankam. Wichtig war bei mir  : hohe Übersetzung/Schiebebremse und Power ohne Ende - das alles bietet mir die Torsa - habe sie in der 16N und die 20 er. Kann nix negatives über die Rolle berichten. Ist zwar für Norwegen etwas überdimensioniert aber dat macht mir nix. Feine Rolle zum stolzen Preis.
> 
> Gruß Andree



Moin Andree,

na klar: das Teil laeuft super und zum Jiggen oder Koehler fangen - gerade fuer das schnelle Pilker  hochkurbeln - ist das Ding gut geeignet (Obwohl mir das Teil gerade als 20er dafuer viel zu schwer waere).

Aber das war nicht der Einsatzbereich, fuer den ich das Teil gedacht hatte - somit fuer mich nichts. 

Was hat Dir an der Trinidad nicht gefallen?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------

